# Problem with Belkin Wireless Router (windows 7)



## skyefong (Jun 18, 2009)

I recently just bought a Belkin N wireless router along with the belkin usb adapter. 

I am currently using windows 7.

The 1st time after installing, everything went well except that i kept losing connections after 5mins. i had to unplug and re-plug in the usb adapter to get the connection back. So i tried to reinstall with the given cd-rom again. 

After done so, the computer shown a error msg stating that installing of the usb adapter Failed when i plug it in. :sigh:
And i clicked the bubble for the reason and it was because no driver for the adapter was found! 

Could it be Windows 7 that is not supporting the driver?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It could be, is this 32 bit or 64 bit Win7? I run both here, and I've had a few driver issues with the 64 bit version.


----------



## skyefong (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm using the 32bit. Are you using belkin wireless router as well? 

is it going well for you?


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

i have a belkin N wireless modem-router (2 in one thing) i had the exact same problem when i set it up several months ago but its fixed now.. i'm not 100% sure what i did to fix it.. but i went over the instructions lots of times.. rang the isp too for the input details (they werent on the list of isp's that it offers at setting up) just make sure everythings connected properly. keep re-trying.. its important that you get the settings completely right when your installing it..thats how it worked for me when i had a problem (i think) after a few tries at fixing it around.. but to begin with it was sayin nothing found for me too in the same way your getting that. also mines not connected via usb.. i got the big yellow cable thing the LAN cable i think its called that runs into the back of the modem-router and computer connecting them.. and my laptop just picks it up with wireless.
sorry i got no straight forward info to help out here but GL with it


----------

